# inverter/converter problem



## phillywah79 (May 22, 2011)

i Have a 1984 hichhiker nuwa just bought it. I knew the people who owned it the are very picky people its in amazing shape for its age. Everything has been working fine till last night i was hearing a clicking noise but nothing ever changed no light flickers not anything till this morning i turned on the 12v radio in it to listen to breakfast with beatles and everytime the clicking noise happened the radio shut off then came back on a minute later then the click a few minutes later and off again. not sure what to look for found it under the step which was warm not sure if its got a fan need to get some tools rounded up to tear it out of its spot. not reall sure what to do from here.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

But the lights keep working (which are also 12 volt). You must have a circuit breaker that is flipping on it's own that powers the radio. I'll defer to those better versed in electrical problems than I.


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

you may have a low voltage protection device. LVP
It shuts off the load when "12 volts" fall below some value, <12. 
When the load is shut off, the source recovers and turns the load on again. 
There might be several loads and your radio is just enough to trigger the protector. 
1) turn off other loads and see whether the radio stays on.
2) turn off radio, turn on other load th the same connector which consumes more current. The LVP should react, shutting off.
3) check the voltage at the "radio outlet" and at the battery. The values should differ little. There may be a loose contact somewhere causing trouble.

Let us know when successful.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*It is very important to own and use a multimeter*

Most problems with any RV are electrical. Having a multimeter is the best tool for discovering any electrical condition and repairing. The RV makers build most RV with the minimum costs in their plan. Any electrical system can be upgraded very cheaply with a little information. Most RVs use circuit breakers that reset themselves if the unit has an overload or connection to ground. Many new autos also use this type of circuit protection. These automatic circuit breakers will open and reset many, many times until the fault is located and corrected. The most desirable circuit breakers will open and disconnect circuit, bur must be reset manually. Most home AC electrical use manual reset breakers. Fuses are great circuit protection, but spare fuses must be available. My suggestion is to get a multimeter and learn all the features, and it is fun. Frank Twin Falls, Idaho


----------

